# Should I return the pup for undisclosed issues



## Louise33 (10 mo ago)

Looking for some advice.. we picked up our 12 week poodle pup from the airport last night. She came from a show kennel that had very good reviews and completed all testing I read to look for. She’s has great conformation and passed her preflight exam. 

Upon seeing her for myself I notice she has an over bite with her lower jaw twists to the right. I immediately notify the breeder and also mention she forgot a front dew claw. 

This is the most expensive dog I have ever purchased and I feel taken advantage of. none of these issues were mentioned to me prior to placing a deposit and signing her contract. She offered to take the pup back or refund $150 to have the dew claw removed in the future. However this isn’t ideal as I’m out thousands. She was intended to be used in grooming competitions and trained to hunt with the hubs. Am I wrong for feeling this way?


----------



## X skully X (Nov 21, 2021)

I personally would be very upset about the dog’s jaw being like that. I really don’t blame you for feeling the way you do. Returning the dog is a personal choice for sure, but a dog is a life commitment and if it’s not the dog you want or were promised….. ???


----------



## Louise33 (10 mo ago)

My dilemma lies with the thought that none of these issues hinder what I intended to do with her. But I cannot shake the feeling the breeder purposefully neglected to make me aware of the fact. As a confirmation breeder I KNOW she noticed this and when I brought it to her attention she seemed to not be concerned. Problem.. her bottom k9 is literally digging into the roof of her mouth and is cm off. Had I known I probably wouldn’t of spent so much money in transport nor paid full price for an unsound dog.


----------



## X skully X (Nov 21, 2021)

Oh that is really sad. I’m sorry you’re going through this. A new puppy is supposed to be joy. I’m curious to see what others on the forum say about this.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

It is really difficult to give an informed opinion without pictures. I note, that you wrote in your second post about her canine. When losing teeth and the arrival of new teeth, sometimes they are really askew. Since you just picked up the pup, I imagine you have booked an appointment at your vet for a check up. Talk to your vet for an honest opinion. Only then will you be able to make an informed decision.


----------



## Louise33 (10 mo ago)




----------



## Louise33 (10 mo ago)

Please see posted photos and yes vet is in 2 days


Minie said:


> It is really difficult to give an informed opinion without pictures. I note, that you wrote in your second post about her canine. When losing teeth and the arrival of new teeth, sometimes they are really askew. Since you just picked up the pup, I imagine you have booked an appointment at your vet for a check up. Talk to your vet for an honest opinion. Only then will you be able to make an informed decision.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Cosmetically, that would not bother me at all. If it is a problem that requires fixing, however, it might be a different story. I'm so sorry the breeder didn't disclose this to you and now you are stuck thinking you might have to return this beautiful new puppy.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

If it was a dog that was an adult, I would be concerned. As of now, the pup is still growing. The bones grow at different rates. Our 6 month old spoo pup, Matteo, had teeth all over the place and in a matter of a week and a half lost all baby teeth and then there was room for his adult teeth. He now has a beautiful scissor bite. At one point, his lower jaw was smaller than his upper jaw. I massaged his baby teeth and played tug to assist them in becoming loose and giving room for his adult teeth. It has now aligned beautifully. Sometimes he looks quite broad and squat and then he has a growth spurt and is more harmonious. 
I am glad you're going to the vet in two days. I hope you will find joy in your precious pup. Can we have more photos?


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

You can search this site on "base narrow" and "ball therapy" in case that's what is going on.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

"Linguoverted" will pull up all of my threads on the subject.


----------



## Louise33 (10 mo ago)

Liz said:


> "Linguoverted" will pull up all of my threads on the subject.


Thank you


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

The dew claw would not be a problem for me. They sometimes grow back so I would think this is the explanation. Many dogs have dewclaws and it’s no big deal. It’s illegal to remove them in my province.

As for the teeth and jaws, as others have said, sometimes it’s just temporary, while the puppy is growing. If I were you, I would make an appointment ASAP with an experienced vet to get their opinion on the teeth/jaw issue. If it’s a serious problem that you don’t want to deal with, then return the puppy ASAP, before too much bonding occurs.

Chances are you have a nice puppy on your hands, you just need to quickly make sure of it. With any puppy, seeing the vet within 48 hours should always be done, for this exact reason.

Post complete pictures of the puppy if you can. Stacked, sitting, etc. We can give you our opinion on its general conformation, if you want.


----------



## Louise33 (10 mo ago)

Dechi said:


> The dew claw would not be a problem for me. They sometimes grow back so I would think this is the explanation. Many dogs have dewclaws and it’s no big deal. It’s illegal to remove them in my province.
> 
> As for the teeth and jaws, as others have said, sometimes it’s just temporary, while the puppy is growing. If I were you, I would make an appointment ASAP with an experienced vet to get their opinion on the teeth/jaw issue. If it’s a serious problem that you don’t want to deal with, then return the puppy ASAP, before too much bonding occurs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Louise33 (10 mo ago)

She explained she was out of town and her friend missed a dew claw. I’m familiar with the practice but there was no heads up before I purchased her. (Not my main concern) the puppy has a fabulous temperament and besides her mouth and missed dew claw is a very nice representation of the breed. I just feel dooped since none of these issues were made apparent before money was exchanged.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I understand the feeling of being misled. It’s a bad one. But the breeder has offered to take the puppy back (presumably for a full refund?), so you’re not really “out thousands” unless these issues require thousands in veterinary bills and the breeder refuses to pay.

I would get your vet check done and then go from there. Get an itemized estimate for any corrective procedures they can foresee, as well as any potential complications. At the very least, I’d want these costs covered by the breeder. I’d then need to decide if I can let go of my anger and move forward.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Dechi said:


> The dew claw would not be a problem for me. They sometimes grow back so I would think this is the explanation.


One of Peggy’s started growing back, but it was a slow process, which still hasn’t resulted in a fully formed dew claw. Not sure if her experience is the norm.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

What an adorable girl  lovely colour and points.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Louise33 said:


> She explained she was out of town and her friend missed a dew claw. I’m familiar with the practice but there was no heads up before I purchased her. (Not my main concern) the puppy has a fabulous temperament and besides her mouth and missed dew claw is a very nice representation of the breed. I just feel dooped since none of these issues were made apparent before money was exchanged.
> View attachment 489368


That is definitely a very nice puppy ! The jaw looks weird but it might be because of the way she is holding her muzzle.

I can’t speak for the breeder, but maybe for her it wasn’t even worth mentioning. Maybe this dewclaw thing has happened before and maybe she’s seen dozens of puppies with the same mouth turning into stunning adults.

Will this feeling you have still bother you in 1 year, 5 years or 10 years ? Is it important enough to pass what looks like a very nice puppy, with a nice temperament ? Only you know and what matters is what you think.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Gorgeous puppy!!


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

A dew claw growing back can happen, that would not worry me as much as the teeth.....

Base narrow canines is one thing. It is fairly common in some lines of poodles, especially those with refined heads. The majority of times, if not TOO severe, they do correct as the lower jaw, which grows slower, catches up with the upper jaw. Using procedures like ball therapy and pushing outward on the lower canines several times a day in short sessions also helps to guide them into place. 2 of my 3 current Standards had base narrow canines (which were disclosed to me by each breeder BEFORE I flew out to pick up the puppy). I saw a board-certified vet dentist for an opinion when I got them home. Both corrected with the above-mentioned therapies, as the vet thought they would, and now have perfect scissor bites with correct canine placement. That being said, I do know of several people who had to have orthodontic procedures on dogs with base narrow canines because they were not going to correct without more extensive treatment. And if they don't correct, it can be painful to the dog, especially if they are so far inside they are puncturing the soft palate on the roof of the mouth which can lead to infections, etc.

A puppy being over or undershot, or with a crooked jaw (wry mouth) is a different matter. Sometimes a minimal overshot bite will correct as the lower jaw catches up. An undershot bite is less likely to correct, as is a wry mouth. If your puppy came from a "show kennel" with good reviews that does all required health testing, etc. I find it very hard to believe the breeder wasn't aware of the bite issues. That is something responsible breeders, especially show breeders, who constantly evaluate the litter for conformation as they grow, check as part of going over each puppy. I do performance with all my dogs. My now 14-year-old retired girl was pick of the litter as far as a performance prospect. However, she has a gay tail, which affects nothing structural, just the look of the dog, and even that was disclosed to me by the breeder before I flew to get her in case I didn't want to take her due to that issue.....While I would have preferred a correct tail carriage, it didn't matter to me because I wanted the best pick for what I was going to do with the dog. But again, I was made aware of the issue before I arrived to get the puppy so I was given the choice to turn her down beforehand if I wanted. 

If you choose to return the puppy (and you need to consider if you can deal with the mouth issues, financially and otherwise, if they don't resolve and you need to pursue dental intervention with a specialist) you should get a full refund since the issue was not disclosed to you. If the breeder is not willing to do so, I would not consider them a "responsible" breeder and would love to know who they are so I can put them on my list of breeders I tell people who ask me for recommendations to steer away from.....


----------



## Louise33 (10 mo ago)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I understand the feeling of being misled. It’s a bad one. But the breeder has offered to take the puppy back (presumably for a full refund?), so you’re not really “out thousands” unless these issues require thousands in veterinary bills and the breeder refuses to pay.
> 
> I would get your vet check done and then go from there. Get an itemized estimate for any corrective procedures they can foresee, as well as any potential complications. At the very least, I’d want these costs covered by the breeder. I’d then need to decide if I can let go of my anger and move forward.


thank you for your perspective, this is the first time I have made such a big decision to buy sight unseen so it took me off guard. She lives 27 hours away so we made the jump to get a flight nanny and that was well over $xxxx. Personal feelings aside she’s a very nice pup and I hope for good news from the vet


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

Louise33 said:


> thank you for your perspective, this is the first time I have made such a big decision to buy sight unseen so it took me off guard. She lives 27 hours away so we made the jump to get a flight nanny and that was well over $xxxx. Personal feelings aside she’s a very nice pup and I hope for good news from the vet


You can see my post above with many of my thoughts. Other things to consider about this puppy... You said your husband wanted to hunt with this girl. Could any of her teeth/mouth/bite issues, if they don't correct naturally in time, preclude her from carrying back ducks or whatever other game your husband intends to hunt? If it's uncomfortable for her to do so, I can totally understand her not wanting to work. What if you had to have a lower canine extracted or ground down/root canaled and capped because the bite is so twisted that it will never align properly (from your pic, due to the twisting in the jaw it looks like one lower canine is way outside and the other is way inside). Would she be able to carry whatever she was sent out to retrieve then? 

If you decide to return this pup due to the non-disclosure of the bite issue(s) prior to you getting her, the "breeder" should also refund you your flight costs, in addition to the purchase price of the pup. I don't know what reasons you had for not flying to get her yourself as opposed to incurring the additional cost of a flight nanny, but that cost, even if you decide to return the pup, should be on you.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Eclipse said:


> I don't know what reasons you had for not flying to get her yourself as opposed to incurring the additional cost of a flight nanny, but that cost, even if you decide to return the pup, should be on you.


I would have thought a flight nanny would be less expensive than a person flying to pick up a puppy. That is what I would do if the service was offered, as I hate flying. If OP decides to return the puppy, I would hope the breeder would cover the cost of the flight nanny since it's much better for the puppy's welfare and this issue should have been disclosed.


----------



## Louise33 (10 mo ago)

Eclipse said:


> You can see my post above with many of my thoughts. Other things to consider about this puppy... You said your husband wanted to hunt with this girl. Could any of her teeth/mouth/bite issues, if they don't correct naturally in time, preclude her from carrying back ducks or whatever other game your husband intends to hunt? If it's uncomfortable for her to do so, I can totally understand her not wanting to work. What if you had to have a lower canine extracted or ground down/root canaled and capped because the bite is so twisted that it will never align properly (from your pic, due to the twisting in the jaw it looks like one lower canine is way outside and the other is way inside). Would she be able to carry whatever she was sent out to retrieve then?
> 
> If you decide to return this pup due to the non-disclosure of the bite issue(s) prior to you getting her, the "breeder" should also refund you your flight costs, in addition to the purchase price of the pup. I don't know what reasons you had for not flying to get her yourself as opposed to incurring the additional cost of a flight nanny, but that cost, even if you decide to return the pup, should be on you.


We have a vet appointment set for Friday and I hope I’m just being hyper sensitive. The lack of transparency about said issues left me with more questions.
This is my first poodle and I really thought I was making a well researched decision. There were breeders closer but honestly, if you were looking for a purposefully bred poodle, with all the health testing, and champion for immediate realities looking at her photos would make you see stars. (We thought spend more up front and get quality)
We raise a kennel of working huskies so I can spot abnormalities fairly quickly.. and thought, if I was a breeder of quality dogs. I too would inform potential buyers of everything. Had I been informed of her jaw alignment I could of had this discussion before investing and educated myself.
As for not flying out there personally I have never flown commercially and i have little kids so it wasn’t practical. We looked into ground transport and driving ourselves but between work/sitters/ and travel expenses it was a wash. this would of been the least stressful on her so we decided to go for it. See seems to play fetch and can grasp onto toys with out a problem, but by no means am i a professional so I cannot way for sure this issue will get worse or better. Her breeder is currently out of the states and when she gets back we will connect and discuss how to proceed. Honestly this all could of been avoided had she been up front. (She stated herself she’s never had any problems but she had 2 in this litter) well it would of been nice to of known before we decided to go this route.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

When I bought my puppy (also from a show breeder) I was toying with the idea of showing (although I haven't had the guts yet to grow her out into a show cut haha). But one of the things that my breeder warned me was that you can't know with such a young dog, even though she was 15 weeks. The main thing that she was concerned with was teeth, said that you just don't know how the bite turns out until they are finished growing. So essentially they said 'so far so good but can't make any promises'.

Which I really appreciated and it was this honesty which convinced me to pick this breeder in the first place. Breeders cannot predict everything, they can only do as best they can with the information and tests which is currently available and then hope for the best.

HOWEVER, I do think that a breeder should tell potential buyers about the limitations of their ability to predict how a pup grows. About common issues in the breed, what they can tell you about the pup at that age and what they can't. The limitations of health testing also. My breeder made sure that I understood that luxating patella is very common in the variety and that she has had pups develop it even when the parents were tested clear for it. 

So I can't say whether the issues are normal or whether the breeder should have spotted them and alerted you, whether you should return the pup. But communications could definitely have been better.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

MaizieFrosty said:


> I would have thought a flight nanny would be less expensive than a person flying to pick up a puppy. That is what I would do if the service was offered, as I hate flying. If OP decides to return the puppy, I would hope the breeder would cover the cost of the flight nanny since it's much better for the puppy's welfare and this issue should have been disclosed.


Most flight nannies charge for their services (they have to drive to and from the airport they are departing and returning to, they have to park for x amount of hours, and they are also spending x amount of hours flying to you with the puppy and then returning back to their location), so you incur their fees as well as the flights/puppy airfare. If you fly to pick up yourself and bring home in cabin, you only have the cost of your flights/parking/puppy airfare, not the nanny service added on. I have known an occasional breeder that flew with a puppy to the new home and didn't charge for their time (new owner pays for the flights of course) but that is not the norm.


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset (Sep 16, 2020)

The problem with forums to get opinions or observations about breeders or animals is that they are incredibly one sided. Did you go the 27 hours to pick your puppy out of the litter? Did you let the breeder pick for you? All the testing of parents in the world CAN NOT GUARANTEE health. If you have not spoken to the breeder first about your concerns, as many buyers don't, what do you hope to gain? You should have established a rapport with your breeder before purchase. Dogs used for "Grooming" competitions are judged on conformation and faults are negative on a cut? I'm not familiar on grooming competitions. Everyone can jump on me for speaking out, but I have dealt with undisclosed issues in pedigree lines with breeders. It's not a good feeling. It sucks to have info withheld that would make you lose respect your breeder. If they told you before the purchase, it would have been a plus for the honesty. That said, I would never purchase a pup site unseen from someone I did not meet in person. Teething pups, growth spurts, all the puppyhood unsurity can be trying. Get a thorough vet check and go from there.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Jilly SummerSunset said:


> If you have not spoken to the breeder first about your concerns, as many buyers don't, what do you hope to gain? You should have established a rapport with your breeder before purchase.


She stated in her original post that she’s spoken with the breeder and they offered two possible resolutions. And while we don’t know what sort of rapport was or wasn’t established, none of us has a time machine, sadly.  So let’s stick with constructive advice on next steps.

Looking forward to hearing what the vet says tomorrow. Fingers crossed for good news!


----------



## Rupert's Poodle (Feb 27, 2021)

Just an FYI, my puppy's K9 baby teeth had a way of making his jaw look a bit skewed--esp when the adult teeth came in too. In his case it was no biggie. We were in love anyway at that point lol.


----------



## Louise33 (10 mo ago)

Jilly SummerSunset said:


> The problem with forums to get opinions or observations about breeders or animals is that they are incredibly one sided. Did you go the 27 hours to pick your puppy out of the litter? Did you let the breeder pick for you? All the testing of parents in the world CAN NOT GUARANTEE health. If you have not spoken to the breeder first about your concerns, as many buyers don't, what do you hope to gain? You should have established a rapport with your breeder before purchase. Dogs used for "Grooming" competitions are judged on conformation and faults are negative on a cut? I'm not familiar on grooming competitions. Everyone can jump on me for speaking out, but I have dealt with undisclosed issuesin pedigree lines with breeders. It's not a good feeling. It sucks to have info withheld that would make you lose respect your breeder. If they told you before the purchase, it would have been a pkus for the honesty. That said, I would never purchase a pup site unseen from someone I did not meet in person. Teething pups, growth spurts, all the puppyhood unsurity can be trying. Get a thoriugh vet check and go from there.


Thank you for your suggestions, a lot of the questions I have answered above. i am awaiting a call from the breeder, I “thought” I asked all the right questions and asked for all the pictures I believed would justify buying sight unseen. (Yes that’s a costly mistake I will have to deal with) she’s a “breeder of merit” so, only she can answer why she neglected to mention the above. Neither the jaw or missed dew claw will hinder my original purpose for getting her.

The original and consistent dilemma I’m currently toying with is the lack of transparency. Yes I can eat the transport fees and return her. Or I can decide to ignore what has happened and see how her adult teeth grow in. We were looking for a purposely bred “healthy” pet, and as I’m not sure this is exactly 100% as described, she fits the bill. I posted pictures above of her off set jaw and conformation. I promise to knew everybody posted on what transpires in the next week.


----------



## Louise33 (10 mo ago)

PeggyTheParti said:


> She stated in her original post that she’s spoken with the breeder and they offered two possible resolutions. And while we don’t know what sort of rapport was or wasn’t established, none of us has a time machine, sadly.  So let’s stick with constructive advice on next steps.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing what the vet says tomorrow. Fingers crossed for good news!


The vet appointment was moved to Tuesday March 15th at 1pm and I will update to what she thinks. (Our normal vet was out of the office tomorrow and I would really like her opinion over the other vets) what’s a few more day 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Eclipse said:


> Most flight nannies charge for their services (they have to drive to and from the airport they are departing and returning to, they have to park for x amount of hours, and they are also spending x amount of hours flying to you with the puppy and then returning back to their location), so you incur their fees as well as the flights/puppy airfare. If you fly to pick up yourself and bring home in cabin, you only have the cost of your flights/parking/puppy airfare, not the nanny service added on. I have known an occasional breeder that flew with a puppy to the new home and didn't charge for their time (new owner pays for the flights of course) but that is not the norm.


Thank you, Eclipse. I thought most nannies work for the airline and get a huge discount on the flight. That's the way I've always understood it. It seemed like a much easier way to get a puppy than flying to pick up the puppy.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Louise33 said:


> The vet appointment was moved to Tuesday March 15th at 1pm and I will update to what she thinks. (Our normal vet was out of the office tomorrow and I would really like her opinion over the other vets) what’s a few more day 🤷🏼‍♀️


Thank you for keeping us updated. Hope all goes well at the vet appointment.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Louise33 said:


> The vet appointment was moved to Tuesday March 15th at 1pm and I will update to what she thinks. (Our normal vet was out of the office tomorrow and I would really like her opinion over the other vets) what’s a few more day 🤷🏼‍♀️


We contractually had to have a health check done within two days of bringing our puppy home. Does your contract contain anything similar?


----------



## Louise33 (10 mo ago)

PeggyTheParti said:


> We contractually had to have a health check done within two days of bringing our puppy home. Does your contract contain anything similar?


 Yes, within 72 hours. We’ve been in contact and she is fine since we live in the wilderness and the only vets office is 2.5 hours away. (We live on the us/Canadian border and our vet is very backed up.


----------



## Sylvia K (Feb 4, 2021)

When I got my first toy poodle I was a total novice. I did a lot of research to try and make sure I got a breed that I would physically be able to handle, that would be a good house companion and would be happy with a somewhat secluded lifestyle. That's how I arrived at a poodle. I really knew very little about conformation etc. I eventually purchased my dog sight unseen from a breeder three days driving distant. She sent me some photos and told me that the pup was for sale at a very reduced price because he had an undershot jaw and wouldn't be registered as he would not be a candidate for showing. I was happy with this as I wanted a pet not a show dog. I was only concerned about whether the jaw abnormality would affect his health or create any eating difficulties. She assured me there would be no issues with eating and I went ahead with the purchase. I had already fallen in love with this little fellow even though I hadn't ever met him at this stage! I never regretted the decision and loved the little fellow until the day he left us for the Bridge a few months ago at 14 years old. As his adult teeth started coming in, we found both baby canines were retained, but our vet removed these to prevent any future problems. Apparently, this can be an issue with quite a few toy dogs due to their being bred down originally from a much larger size. I don't understand the ins and outs of how that works, but I have since heard about other dogs with similar issues. All this to say that sometimes things that seem pretty major can turn out fine with time. The one thing I would be wary of would be that the breeder didn't mention any of the issues before you decided to purchase. That does leave a question. It's a lovely little pup though, and I hope everything works out well with the vet visit and in the future for both you and this gorgeous little dog.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

Jilly SummerSunset said:


> The problem with forums to get opinions or observations about breeders or animals is that they are incredibly one sided. Did you go the 27 hours to pick your puppy out of the litter? Did you let the breeder pick for you? All the testing of parents in the world CAN NOT GUARANTEE health. If you have not spoken to the breeder first about your concerns, as many buyers don't, what do you hope to gain? You should have established a rapport with your breeder before purchase. Dogs used for "Grooming" competitions are judged on conformation and faults are negative on a cut? I'm not familiar on grooming competitions. Everyone can jump on me for speaking out, but I have dealt with undisclosed issuesin pedigree lines with breeders. It's not a good feeling. It sucks to have info withheld that would make you lose respect your breeder. If they told you before the purchase, it would have been a pkus for the honesty. That said, I would never purchase a pup site unseen from someone I did not meet in person. Teething pups, growth spurts, all the puppyhood unsurity can be trying. Get a thoriugh vet check and go from there.


Many people purchase their pups sight unseen from responsible breeders they have not met in person. Responsible being the key. A responsible breeder would have been honest in disclosing the issues with this puppy prior to sending her on to the OP. No matter what recommendations or accolades this breeder had, which apparently she did, it was underhanded for her to have sent the puppy off with the nanny without disclosing the bite issue (and ANY experienced breeder would have known, if they claim they didn't, I would call them out on it.) 

I have purchased ALL of my dogs from my breeders without meeting them. Not everyone finds a breeder to work with that is within driving distance. I've needed to fly to get all of my 3 current girls because the breeders I selected, who were the best fit to work with for what I wanted to do with my pups, were nowhere near local to me. So there was no way I was flying out to meet them before the litter was born, again when the pups were on the ground and again to pick up the pup. My middle girl was a repeat purchase from the first breeder, so yes, there I had met the breeder, but I did not physically meet the first or second breeders (or any of the 3 pups, for that matter, who were selected for me based on results of temperament testing and conformation evaluations to match my needs) until I met each breeder at the airport. My oldest girl, now retired, has 90 performance titles across multiple venues. My middle girl is coming up on 40 titles, also in multiple venues. The baby is only just a year and already has 4 titles. You can absolutely purchase a pup from a breeder you haven't met in person until pick up and have a wonderful experience. As long as the breeder is honest and responsible. There are plenty of them out there.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

@Louise33 any news on the visit to the vet ?


----------



## Louise33 (10 mo ago)

Dechi said:


> @Louise33 any news on the visit to the vet ?


Yes we did! I got a chance to speak with the breeder yesterday before our vet visit today. we didn’t receive any paper work with her regarding vaccination records so I wanted to get a little clarity. She was pretty defensive regarding her (clinically diagnosed narrow based canine) and offered no reasoning besides she forgot. No real answers were giving besides she’ll be fine, don’t do dental surgery, and if I didn’t want her she had more people lined up who do.. 🤷🏼‍♀️ 

According to our vet, her saw alignment isn’t as bad as it looks since her face is pointed.. it just looks more dramatic than it is. She said we could extract the bottom left canine if it was causing her any pain or if it perforates her nasal cavity in the future. We opted to continue with the suggestion on ball therapy and see how her adult teeth grow in. Overall I’m not impressed with how the breeder handled this situation and again with her rudeness when I questioned her about the lack of transparency. We love the pup and couldn’t see parting with her at this point. Lesson learned, thank you everybody for the helpful tips and constructive conversation.


----------

